# Curly beech?!?



## Flacer22 (May 23, 2020)

Can say I know my property well but never noticed my curly beech before haha

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (May 23, 2020)

Wow! I'll be a son of a beech. Never seen that before!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## barry richardson (May 23, 2020)

I've heard it called "mussel beach"...... Are you going to harvest it?


----------



## Flacer22 (May 24, 2020)

barry richardson said:


> I've heard it called "mussel beach"...... Are you going to harvest it?


I'm not sure lol for being a logger I'm a major tree hugger oh my own farm. I'm not found of beech being in my woods so that's definitely not a good thing for it but still up in air if I wanna cut it yet haha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (May 25, 2020)

barry richardson said:


> I've heard it called "mussel beach"...... Are you going to harvest it?



Muscle beech often refers to American hornbeam, _Carpinus carolinian_a.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (May 25, 2020)

Flacer22 said:


> I'm not sure lol for being a logger I'm a major tree hugger oh my own farm. I'm not found of beech being in my woods so that's definitely not a good thing for it but still up in air if I wanna cut it yet haha



I have milled a few thousand feet of American beech with that same "curly" look to the bark. Most had interlocking grain. Sadly, the fleck arrangement in the wood masked the wavy detail on the flatsawn stock and was only really noticeable on 1/4 sawn pieces. I was actually the grunt, loaded the logs, assisted the sawyer in milling. It was for a customer who was on site. He took the slab wood and the lumber. I asked to buy a piece of the 1/4 sawn. He said he'd give me one, but it never happened. Twenty-five years later, the mill is gone, sawyer dead and the customer...no clue.


----------



## barry richardson (May 25, 2020)

Mr. Peet said:


> Muscle beech often refers to American hornbeam, _Carpinus carolinian_a.


Ya, I just thought it was clever...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (May 25, 2020)

barry richardson said:


> Ya, I just thought it was clever...



If you read it with an A'nold Swartznagger accent it does sound clever....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## whitewaterjay (Jun 5, 2020)

I've got one of those in my back yard too. I always look at it and dream of what the grain would be like inside, but I won't cut it down. For now it's just fun to admire.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

